# Which camera is better, Canon 450D or Nikon 5000D for a beginner?



## Stephanie_dee24 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi!
I'm looking to buy my first DSLR, and I've whittled it down to two that I like. I just need some advice of which would be better for me.

I'm looking for something suitable for a beginner, but then as I grow and get better at photography the camera will grow with me and I won't have to upgrade it for a while because it will still fit my needs as a more experienced amature.

I'm looking at the Nikon 5000d or the Canon 450D. What do you think?

Thank you in advance for your advice!!


----------



## Goontz (Feb 10, 2010)

Either. Do a search here, as this same Nikon vs. Canon has been beaten to death. Go to a store and pick them both up and play with menus and settings. Get whichever suits you best. /thread



But obviously Nikon > Canon.


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 10, 2010)

I just bought the Nikon D5000 a couple weeks ago....Ive been very very pleased!
(Im a beginner)


----------



## inTempus (Feb 10, 2010)

Which is better?

Yes.

Or 42.

Take your pick.

Welcome to the board.  


PS:  Go play with each and see which one tickles your fancy.  Both are quite capable cameras.  No one can give you a definitive answer, they're pretty equally matched.  Check out the features, prices, cost of accessories, and ergonomics and make your decision.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2010)

Coke or Pepsi?
Ford or Chevy?
McDonald's or Burger King?
Red or Blue?

The camera model matters much, much less than what YOU, the photographer, does with it.  Those models are very similar and it won't really matter which one you choose.


----------



## javafriek (Feb 10, 2010)

Y





Natural_Disaster said:


> I just bought the Nikon D5000 a couple weeks ago....Ive been very very pleased!
> (Im a beginner)


I agree the D5000 is a very capable camera and I have been pleased as well.


----------

